# Appli pour screencast sur Iphone



## LaurentR (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il existe une application me permettant de filmer ce qui se passe sur mon Iphone pour en faire un screencast en dehors des chemins détournés du Jailbreak ? 

Merci


----------

